# Received this in the mail today.



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Just wondering if anybody else received this from Long & McQuade? BTW the first picture is the front cover and the second is the back cover. :smile:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

What the heck is Randy playing there????


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I have to get a copy of that, if only to find out what Kim Mitchell's been up to...
-Mikey


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

faracaster said:


> What the heck is Randy playing there????


A Gibson of some sort--I always get my Gibson hollowbody models mixed up. Although it looks like a custom bridge/tailpiece.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

There's an interview with him in the magazine and he says,

"I am currently rockin' on stage with 'Bachman-Cummings' playing a 57 Les Paul Gold top and 59 Les Paul Standard reisssues, both with chambered bodies - and they sound amazing. I also love the fact that they are half the weight of my old 59 LP. For my jazz project, I play a Gibson ES 137 Custom that is featured on my new DVD 'Live at the Montreal Jazz Festival 07 07 07'. My latest guitar, which I'm totally infatuated with, is the Johnny A Custom from Gibson. It's an amazing Frankenstein of a hollow body, solid body, Fender style and scale neck with amazing clearance and playability. 2 '59 Humbuckers make it scream when needed but it can mellow out a lot for jazzy-blues stuff. It's also as lightweight as an acoustic - probably about 4 lbs."

So I guess we're going to be hearing more about the Johnny A Custom in the future.



faracaster said:


> What the heck is Randy playing there????


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, not to spoil things for you but, from the interview, it seems that Kim is a "one guitar" kind of guy. :smile:



Spikezone said:


> I have to get a copy of that, if only to find out what Kim Mitchell's been up to...
> -Mikey


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

With a list price of $6,539.00 USD I won't be in the line up for a Gibson Johnny A Custom! But it is a nice guitar! lofu


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

faracaster said:


> What the heck is Randy playing there????


Looks like Gibson with a Stetsbar bridge.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> There's an interview with him in the magazine and he says,
> 
> "I am currently rockin' on stage with 'Bachman-Cummings' playing a 57 Les Paul Gold top and 59 Les Paul Standard reisssues, both with chambered bodies - and they sound amazing. I also love the fact that they are half the weight of my old 59 LP. For my jazz project, I play a Gibson ES 137 Custom that is featured on my new DVD 'Live at the Montreal Jazz Festival 07 07 07'. My latest guitar, which I'm totally infatuated with, is the Johnny A Custom from Gibson. It's an amazing Frankenstein of a hollow body, solid body, Fender style and scale neck with amazing clearance and playability. 2 '59 Humbuckers make it scream when needed but it can mellow out a lot for jazzy-blues stuff. It's also as lightweight as an acoustic - probably about 4 lbs."
> 
> So I guess we're going to be hearing more about the Johnny A Custom in the future.




Maybe that's the custom 137 in the pic.(athough it does not look like it at all. too thick for one thing) Cause it sure ain't a Johnny A.
I've had one. Very nice guitar. I found it a little "wooly" on the neck pickup though. Maybe a change of pickups would have made it better. Beautiful to play however.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

There's a guy in Burlington selling one for a lower price: 
http://burlington.craigslist.org/msg/834625442.html



Tarbender said:


> With a list price of $6,539.00 USD I won't be in the line up for a Gibson Johnny A Custom! But it is a nice guitar! lofu


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I checked out the Gibson website and even did a photo search on Google and the 137 is different from this one. Here's the same photo in a higher resolution from Randys website: http://www.randybachman.com/gfx/PRPhoto2007.jpg Any Gibson experts out there want to tell us what model this is, or is it a customized guitar that was made for Randy?



faracaster said:


> Maybe that's the custom 137 in the pic.(athough it does not look like it at all. too thick for one thing) Cause it sure ain't a Johnny A.
> I've had one. Very nice guitar. I found it a little "wooly" on the neck pickup though. Maybe a change of pickups would have made it better. Beautiful to play however.


----------



## Beerhunter (Jul 22, 2008)

Kenmac said:


> Well, not to spoil things for you but, from the interview, it seems that Kim is a "one guitar" kind of guy. :smile:


Just saw him play a couple times and he used 3 different ones. He played these two and a white strat (sorry no pic of that one)


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Actually I should clarify this, the interviewer asked him what guitars he used for his latest album, "Ain't Life Amazing", and Kim said, "Guitar! I only used one." He then went on to say which one he used but I won't mention it as I know Spikezone wants to check out the interview and I don't want to spoil it for him. :smile:



Beerhunter said:


> Just saw him play a couple times and he used 3 different ones. He played these two and a white strat (sorry no pic of that one)


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Did this leaflet come with your flyer Kenmac?










Ain't *that* amazing.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

michelle said:


> did this leaflet come with your flyer kenmac?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



loving that !!!!!!!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes, as a matter of fact it did and today I also received a flyer in the mail for a sale that L&Ms here in Toronto is having on the 26th and 27th of September at their Bloor Street location. Those guys are giving me GAS! :wink:


Michelle said:


> Did this leaflet come with your flyer Kenmac?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Does anyone know who is manufacturing the original grill cloth on the YGM-3? I would love to buy some and do a cab to match my Bassmaster.

TG


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Their selling point on the GuitarMate RI is that they give you a crappy lead to go with it??
I really want another one, but for that money I'll buy an original and still have $500 left over.
It would have to be very very good for that price. I don't get it.

*It is however cool that they're reissuing it.
**I wonder if it will push up the prices of the old ones?


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

No, thank goodness. I really hate L&M!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Maybe that's the custom 137 in the pic.(athough it does not look like it at all. too thick for one thing) Cause it sure ain't a Johnny A.
> I've had one. Very nice guitar. I found it a little "wooly" on the neck pickup though. Maybe a change of pickups would have made it better. Beautiful to play however.


I agree...my guess is it's a 137 Custom (with some mods). The thickness in fact appears to be more like a 175 T. The varitone and inlays are a dead giveaway...plus the tailpiece/bridge appears to be aftermarket as the mounting bolts seem to line up with the existing holes where the origional assemblies go....


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Actually, looking at other pics of 137's the thickness appears correct.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

It depends on the store you go to. Some store employees have attitudes while others are very helpful. I find that the employees at Steves, for the most part, seem to have attitudes. To be honest though, I wish Song Bird was still around. :frown:


lyric girl said:


> No, thank goodness. I really hate L&M!


----------

